# Met a girl with DP



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Met a girl online with dp. She lives quite near to me. Two bus rides away. We met a few times spoke everyday by text or on facebook in the end we became pretty close. Right now she doesn't want anything to do with me and we have split. She doesn't want anything to do with me anymore and doesn't want to talk. The worst part is I'll never get to meet someone with DP again. Probably in person, and of course in a relationship too. I didn't get to open up to her or relate to her properly and ive obviously blown it all now. It sucks. I almost feel like ill be haunted by it all. Depersonalization reminds me of her. It is dreadful...Its the worst fucking feeling ever.

Wasn't just the relationship not working out either its the way she dealt with it. Its painful. Its also three days before my eighteenth. This fucking sucks, i need her now i will need her when my DP hits. Im thru with this bollocks now. Im thru with life. Its getting too much. Why the fuck is life KOing me all the time. Throwing a punch at me at any chance. JUST WHEN THINGS WERE GETTING BETTER. THis sucks. IM THRU.

Oh and to anyone who is thinking about getting into a relationship but doesnt think they're in the right mental state, trust me dont risk it.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Fluke said:


> Oh and to anyone who is thinking about getting into a relationship but doesnt think they're in the right mental state, trust me dont risk it.


I did get into my first relationship with DP, its not like awesome but it isn't that bad...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear Fluke. What drove her away? Perhaps she will return. Or wants to be chased.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Right yeah. I think it's best to go into a relationship when you feel happy.

I can't imagine being in a relationship right now. It would simply not work.


----------

